# Attaching MR Numbers to II/Marriott Confirmations [2013/Ongoing]



## Former Cruiser (Apr 18, 2013)

We received our trade into Crystal Shores 8 days ago for the first week in June.  It still doesn't show up in my Marriott account under "Upcoming Reservations." It's always showed up before so I don't know what to do to get it there again.

Thanks!


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 18, 2013)

I've never had one show up automatically.  I've always had to call and have my MR# added to my account.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Apr 18, 2013)

Who do I call? II, Marriott's 800#, or Crystal Shores?

Thanks.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 18, 2013)

Your best bet is to send an email to internet.customer.care@marriott.com - include your name, address, Marriott Rewards Number and Marriott Reservation Number (not the II Confirmation Number.)


----------



## Former Cruiser (Apr 18, 2013)

But that's the problem.  I don't have a Marriott reservation number because it's not in my "Upcoming Reservations".  I don't know who to call to get my rewards number attached to the trade so it shows up in my rewards account - II, Marriott's 800# or Crystal Shores.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 18, 2013)

I've just called Marriott to have them add it, then checked online to make sure it shows in my upcoming reservations.


----------



## davidvel (Apr 18, 2013)

Former Cruiser said:


> But that's the problem.  I don't have a Marriott reservation number because it's not in my "Upcoming Reservations".  I don't know who to call to get my rewards number attached to the trade so it shows up in my rewards account - II, Marriott's 800# or Crystal Shores.



Its in your II certificate after RESERVATION NUMBER. Call Marriott Reservations (elite works best) and just say you want to add your rewards # to an existing reservation. 

Some will say they can't, but if so just call back


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 18, 2013)

davidvel said:


> Its in your II certificate after RESERVATION NUMBER. Call Marriott Reservations (elite works best) and just say you want to add your rewards # to an existing reservation.
> 
> Some will say they can't, but if so just call back



Like David says here, your II certificate should have the Marriott Reservation Number on it as well as the II Confirmation Number.  The Marriott number is eight digits with either 8 or 9 as the first digit.

For whatever reason Marriott reps are increasingly unable/unwilling to attach an MR number to an II exchange.  You could get lucky with a call but more and more TUGgers are finding that the simplest way to get it done with only one inquiry is to use the email contact posted above.

Good luck!


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 18, 2013)

I've added my MR# to 4-5 different reservations in the past year.  Each time, I just called the main Marriott number (I'm only Silver right now, but with 40 nights and another 17 booked so far, I'll be Gold and Platinum soon) and they added it and I was off the phone in about a minute or two.  I haven't had any problems getting it added.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you all!!!


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 18, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I've added my MR# to 4-5 different reservations in the past year.  Each time, I just called the main Marriott number (I'm only Silver right now, but with 40 nights and another 17 booked so far, I'll be Gold and Platinum soon) and they added it and I was off the phone in about a minute or two.  I haven't had any problems getting it added.



That was always my experience until the last 6 months or so.  Now it is more common for them to say they can't do it.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Apr 18, 2013)

I've sent an email. We're Platinum members so maybe that will help.  

I know we can do it when we get there, but when it's in your "Upcoming Reservations" they tell you the view.  That'd be nice to know before hand.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 18, 2013)

Former Cruiser said:


> I've sent an email. We're Platinum members so maybe that will help.
> 
> I know we can do it when we get there, but when it's in your "Upcoming Reservations" they tell you the view.  That'd be nice to know before hand.



With Platinum MR status there's another reason to get it attached before you get there - the 500MRP Guaranteed Platinum Arrival Gift* and the $100 Guest Compensation you can claim (prior to check-out) if you're not offered the Gift at check-in.  The problem is, if your MR account number isn't attached to the reservation then they don't know to offer it to you, and if they don't know then they can reasonably argue that they're not required to pay the compensation.

(*Most of the timeshare resorts offer only the 500MRP Gift.  A few select resorts may offer a choice of the MRP or other items.)

For details you can log in to your marriott.com account, click on "Marriott Rewards" in the toolbar just to the left of "My Account" and scroll all the way down to click on "Elite Membership" under "Rewards Terms and Conditions."  (Link might open automatically, re-direct on sign-in, or not work at all.  Good luck!)


----------



## Janette (Apr 19, 2013)

My II exchanges don't show up as upcoming Marriott stays until about 2 weeks before the stay. We are at Cypress Harbor May 4 and it still is not in my list of Marriott reservations on the Marriott site. It is on the II site.


----------



## bastroum (Apr 19, 2013)

I just sent an email as previously suggested and 6 hours later they were added with a confirmation return email from customer care. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Former Cruiser (Apr 20, 2013)

I got a reply back from Marriott.com that they sent the request to Marriott Vacation Club.  Then I received this email from "Alonzo":

_I hope this email finds you well. Thank you for contacting the Marriott Vacations Worldwide Customer Care department. Please know that I have added your rewards number to your upcoming reservation per your request._

Great customer service!


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 20, 2013)

I called to add my MR# to my most recent reservation, and met with my first rejection.  "We can't add your MR# to that reservation."  My response: "Okay, thank you."  I hung up.  I called back and got the same person.  I hung up.

I tried to find other phone numbers, but no luck.

So I used online chat.  Got someone immediately.  Gave him the reservation and MR#, and in a matter of seconds he had added it.  I pulled up my reservation online.


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 21, 2013)

In the past, I usually just called to have my MR# added. Then last year I got my first rejection, so I emailed the request in, and it was added without problem.

Just last week I wanted to add my MR# to 3 reservations, so I just sent an email. It was done within hours. I'll probably just use email from now on.
(btw, I'm platinum if that makes any difference.)


----------



## IngridN (Apr 21, 2013)

Until recently, I've also had difficulty adding the MR number to our II exchanges. I had to call the MR elite # to get it added. A few months ago, I called the MVCI Owner Services # for another issue and mentioned that I would be calling Marriott to add the MR# to my II exchange and she stated she can do that for me and that I should just call Owner Services in the future...have called them twice since and always had the exchange added w/o a problem. I suspect there were a lot of complaints and MVCI responded to that.

Ingrid


----------



## Lee55 (Apr 21, 2013)

I sent  an email to internet.customer.care@marriott.com. Gave some basic information. In less than 20 minutes, I had a reply back from Marriott where they had added my MR #.


----------



## jme (Apr 21, 2013)

ditto, same here....was done in 2 hours.


----------



## Old Hickory (Apr 16, 2014)

Did the following:  

_Your best bet is to send an email to internet.customer.care@marriott.com - include your name, address, Marriott Rewards Number and Marriott Reservation Number (not the II Confirmation Number.)  _

Received the following in about two hours: 

_Thank you for contacting Marriott. We appreciate the opportunity to assist you.

Based on your request, we have added your Marriott Rewards number to your upcoming reservation. Your request has been guaranteed for your arrival. 

Your reservation is confirmed as follows:_ 
<snip>

_If we can be of further assistance, we invite you to reply to this email.

Thank you for choosing Marriott.

Regards,
Kentayia Daniels
Marriott Customer Care_


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 16, 2014)

I have been procrastinating calling so I went ahead and used the email method for the first time. I requested adding my MR# to 8 II exchanges. They added 6 of them and said they could not add the other 2 because they were exchanges. The common factor in those 2 is they are developer deposits. I have never had an issue adding my MR# to a developer deposit before so I will just call the Platinum line and have those two added.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 17, 2014)

I emailed another and now they are refusing to add anything. The email method stinks.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 17, 2014)

This thread is a year old but the problem still exists.  Sometimes the number is added automatically even on a M to M exchange.  This didn't happen until about 3 weeks prior even though the exchange occurred 6 months prior.  I was going to just wait until check in but it happened automatically.  Sometimes the phone line can add the number and sometimes it seems like no one can except for the resort either at check in or in the week or two before.  There isn't any consistency in the process.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 17, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> This thread is a year old but the problem still exists.  Sometimes the number is added automatically even on a M to M exchange.  This didn't happen until about 3 weeks prior even though the exchange occurred 6 months prior.  I was going to just wait until check in but it happened automatically.  Sometimes the phone line can add the number and sometimes it seems like no one can except for the resort either at check in or in the week or two before.  There isn't any consistency in the process.



I have never once been denied adding my number using the elite rewards phone number. I figured I would try the email method since I had so many.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 17, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> I was going to just wait until check in but it happened automatically.


I would not recommend waiting until check in unless you just can't get it added any other way.  If you wait until check in and they don't get it right there, it's FAR harder to get it added after the fact.

Persistence has been the key for me.  If you get someone (by phone or email) who says it can't be done, most of the time that just means they don't know how to do it or they (incorrectly) think they aren't supposed to do it.  Don't get frustrated or waste your time.  Just hang up, call back, and talk to someone else.

Sometimes it's just too soon.  You have to wait long enough that II has sent the exchange/guest information to Marriott.  But that shouldn't take more than a day or two, most of the time.

There must be half a dozen different ways (listed in this thread) of who to contact to get your MR# added.  I don't think any of them work 100% of the time.  Just do whatever is easier for you, and if it doesn't work (always check your account to see that it's there), try again.

It can definitely be a pain.


----------



## hangloose (Apr 17, 2014)

I sent an very brief email (Name, MR#, Reservation #s) to internet.customer.care@marriott.com.   They responded within 4 mins of my initial email and had my MR# added to all 4 of my II Marriott reservations.  No problem at all.  I checked and can already see them under "Existing Reservations" in my Marriott Rewards account.  Thumbs up!


----------



## tiel (Apr 17, 2014)

I did this same thing last night, and got a reply that my request had been forwarded to MVCI Customer Care.  Got an email from that group this morning that the MR number had been added as requested.

Glad it worked, but I wish they would establish one method for this to be accomplished online.  Next time I will contact MVCI customer care directly to see if that works without issue.  Too bad we can't do it ourselves!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 17, 2014)

This is the email I received after following the exact same procedure.



> Please have your rewards number with you during the time of check in. The front desk will be able to assist you with your request.


----------



## s1b000 (Apr 17, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> This is the email I received after following the exact same procedure.



I did really laugh out loud when I read this.  I just sent them 4 reservations so we will see what they do.  When I called, they said they could not do it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 17, 2014)

s1b000 said:


> I did really laugh out loud when I read this.  I just sent them 4 reservations so we will see what they do.  When I called, they said they could not do it.



Who did you call? I have always called the Rewards Customer Service, particularly the number for Elite members.


----------



## s1b000 (Apr 17, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Who did you call? I have always called the Rewards Customer Service, particularly the number for Elite members.



I think I called the regular MR # as I am not Elite.  Anyway, I used the email address given earlier in the thread, and within an hour received confirmation that it had been added to all of my upcoming reservations.  Go figure


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 17, 2014)

It must depend on the rep that gets the forward. Some are just plain lazy.


----------



## jont (Apr 18, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Your best bet is to send an email to internet.customer.care@marriott.com - include your name, address, Marriott Rewards Number and Marriott Reservation Number (not the II Confirmation Number.)


  I just did this for my upcoming stay at Barony.
Works like a charm.  Thanks Susan


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 25, 2014)

Just used the e-mail to send a request to have my number added to two confirmations. Had a response back in less than a half hour that both were added. Both appear in my Marriott.com account.

Not sure if it makes a difference, but one of the exchanges was an owner deposit and the other a Marriott weeks based bulk. Does anyone else know which ones they were able to get added easily and which ones were more troublesome? I wonder if there is a pattern and if it matters if one is a points based bulk where the five digit Marriott II Unit Code begins with a D?


----------



## Safti (May 5, 2015)

*Marriott attaching confirmation number [to II Exchanges]*

I can't seem to find the email address where I request Marriott to attach my upcoming confirmation number for an interval exchange. They are not able to do it at the regular Marriott reservation number. I thought it was internet.customer.care@marriott.com but it bounced back to me. Any suggestions?


----------



## bazzap (May 5, 2015)

Safti said:


> I can't seem to find the email address where I request Marriott to attach my upcoming confirmation number for an interval exchange. They are not able to do it at the regular Marriott reservation number. I thought it was internet.customer.care@marriott.com but it bounced back to me. Any suggestions?


I have used exactly the same email address successfully many times before, albeit last time they responded with

We have forwarded your message to our Marriott Vacations Worldwide Customer Care department as they will be better able to assist you.  You should be hearing from them shortly.  If you would like to contact them directly, you may do so by one of the following:

Phone: 800-860-9384 (toll-free in the United States and Canada)
Email: customer.care@vacationclub.com


----------



## SueDonJ (May 5, 2015)

That email address was working as of mid-April because folks in _[link disabled after threads merged]_ reported success with it.

This issue just continues to be a ridiculous PIA with no rhyme or reason and no consistency among Marriott Rewards or Owner Services personnel.  Sometimes X email address works, sometimes it doesn't.  Sometimes Y email address works, sometimes not.  Sometime X phone number works, sometimes Y phone number, sometimes "Click to Chat", sometimes not ... and on and on and on.  In my case I've never met with success, am right now sitting on an upcoming Phuket Beach Club exchange and have given up.

There is a disconnect in the system whereby if the MR Number of the person who makes the original reservation is attached to it, then it is not automatically deleted or changed when the name on the reservation is changed.  So the first MR Number attached to an II confirmation doesn't fall off if, for examples, an owner reserves a Week through Owner Services and deposits it, or if an II exchanger attaches a Guest Certificate to it, or if an exchanger releases a confirmed exchange back to the II pool, or anything else that results in a name change.  That's why the official policy is that MR Numbers are not supposed to be attached to any II inventory until the resorts are notified of the actual guest's name, at the earliest by way of the pre-arrival email or at check-in.

Its only effect isn't us not being able to see our own pending II exchanges in the Upcoming Reservations portal in our Marriott Rewards accounts.  It sometimes results in the contact and MI account information of anybody whose name is attached during the processes being released to the originator of the reservation.  It also can result in the originator seeing a reservation in his/her Upcoming Reservations that s/he's actually given up, and/or an originator getting Elite Night and incidental spend credits for stays which they never make.  And, Platinum Marriott Rewards Members may not be offered the guaranteed Arrival Gift or be able to invoke the $100 Guarantee when it's not offered, because how can the check-in personnel know it's supposed to be offered if the MR Number can't be attached?  All of these items should be reason enough for MVW and MI to prioritize this as a legitimate problem.  

I wish they would fix the disconnect so that either MR Numbers could be changed with each transaction, or, so that every Marriott/II rep would be on the same page and not attach any numbers.  Obviously, the first is ideal but IMO if they can't do that then consistency is more important than frustrating us to no end.

*****
Coincidentally, this is something that I've brought to the attention of MVW in the past, and I included another blurb about it in the recent email I've sent about the Banking rules related to the 4/30/15 DC Status Tier changes.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 5, 2015)

Sometimes the reservations are coded in such a way that it is difficult to find someone who willing or able to add your number in advance.  If you are really persistent, and willing to call/email multiple times it usually can be done.  If I try calling and emailing once each and still hit a wall, I just give up and wait until I arrive to add it.  I always put my Marriott rewards visa down for incidentals and double check my reward number is added.  It isn't worth stressing over if I can't get it done in advance.  I've never had a problem adding it at check in.  In advance I am about 50/50.  Some members seem to have much more luck than me.


----------



## davidvel (May 5, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> That email address was working as of mid-April because folks in _[link disabled after threads merged]_ reported success with it.
> 
> This issue just continues to be a ridiculous PIA with no rhyme or reason and no consistency among Marriott Rewards or Owner Services personnel.  Sometimes X email address works, sometimes it doesn't.  Sometimes Y email address works, sometimes not.  Sometime X phone number works, sometimes Y phone number, sometimes "Click to Chat", sometimes not ... and on and on and on.  In my case I've never met with success, am right now sitting on an upcoming Phuket Beach Club exchange and have given up.
> 
> ...


This is a great summation of the dozens of threads on this topic!


----------



## Safti (May 5, 2015)

Thanks, I'll try again......


----------



## MichaelColey (May 5, 2015)

I just linked three last week.

First call: We can't do that.

Me: Hangs up.  Calls back.

Second call: Did all three in about a minute.


----------



## VacationForever (May 5, 2015)

My last 3 email requests with different reservations came back with we will not add Marriott Rewards number to an II reservation.  Please request to add the number on your check in.  Very annoying.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 5, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> That email address was working as of mid-April because folks in _[link disabled after threads merged]_ reported success with it.
> 
> This issue just continues to be a ridiculous PIA with no rhyme or reason and no consistency among Marriott Rewards or Owner Services personnel.  Sometimes X email address works, sometimes it doesn't.  Sometimes Y email address works, sometimes not.  Sometime X phone number works, sometimes Y phone number, sometimes "Click to Chat", sometimes not ... and on and on and on.  In my case I've never met with success, am right now sitting on an upcoming Phuket Beach Club exchange and have given up.
> 
> ...



The only real benefit that I see is that you can see the reservation on Marriott.com. And perhaps the Platinum Guaranty. As for getting the Platinum Arrival Gift, my experience is that you will still get that when you add your MR number at checkin. Since the guaranty is rarely evoked, I wouldn't count that as a major reason to have to add the number before hand.

My recent experience on adding our number at checkin resulted in the elite night credit being credited a few days after checkout. This used to be one of my favorite topics, but I am not going to stress over adding the number ahead of checkin any longer.


----------



## bastroum (May 5, 2015)

I stopped adding the number. I make a lot of II E-Plus trades and they cannot change the reservation once it is added on Marriott Rewards.com. It just is not worth the time it takes to get the MR number on the II reservations. The only reason I was doing it was to easily see what my travel plans were a year in advance. Because they wouldn't change the reservation on the website after an E-Plus trade it became very confusing.


----------



## Safti (May 5, 2015)

Well...... just heard back from my email attempt at Marriott internet customer care. This is what they said.

"Thank you for taking the time to reach out to Marriott Customer Care today. You will need to contact the hotel directly to assist with this matter. I am unable to make any changes on your reservation."
Safe travels,
Jacob Young
Marriott Customer Care

Some customer care service that is. So I called the hotel and they can't make changes since it was through Interval. What to do now?


----------



## bastroum (May 5, 2015)

Safti said:


> Well...... just heard back from my email attempt at Marriott internet customer care. This is what they said.
> 
> "Thank you for taking the time to reach out to Marriott Customer Care today. You will need to contact the hotel directly to assist with this matter. I am unable to make any changes on your reservation."
> Safe travels,
> ...



When you check in just give them your number.


----------



## Safti (May 6, 2015)

I called corporate office who said that they wouldn't attach an interval exchange. That some agents will do it but it's really a policy that they shouldn't. He said "if you want to give yourself a headache and continue calling then you can do that". I said "thanks for the customer care headache". He said" Your welcome and have a pleasant day". That's the world I'm in right now.....


----------



## bazzap (May 6, 2015)

The one route I have so far had 100% success rate with, even for 2015 bookings, is the Marriott Rewards Platinum Elite phone line.
Whether this was just luck, whether it will continue or not... we shall see.


----------



## Safti (May 6, 2015)

It was definitely just luck. I too am a plat elite and they couldn't do it. Well, I stuck to it and emailed internet at least three other times and one kind person finally agreed to do it for me. Yay!


----------



## curbysplace (May 7, 2015)

bazzap said:


> The one route I have so far had 100% success rate with, even for 2015 bookings, is the Marriott Rewards Platinum Elite phone line.
> Whether this was just luck, whether it will continue or not... we shall see.



Just today, after calling MVCI, who connected me to the Marriott II desk, who wanted to re-connected me to MVCI, I hung up and called the Marriott  Rewards Platinum Elite phone line to add my MR number to an upcoming II reservation.  At first the customer service agent didn't think she could do it.  I nicely said let's try, and I gave her the reservation number.  She found my reservation on her system and "tried" to input the number.  She was genuinely amazed that it was successful. It then appeared instantly with all my other Marriott reservations.


----------



## hajjah (May 7, 2015)

Thanks so much for the updated information.  I sent an email at 12:30 AM to the email suggested.  I received a reply at 2:50 AM with the reservation added to my rewards account.  What excellent service, even during the middle of the night!

Update:  Just send an email to, internet.customer.care@marriott.com, as was suggested.  It worked for me even during the middle of the night.


----------



## l0410z (May 7, 2015)

II exchange of a Non Marriott to a Marriott or an AC to a Marriott
The key is finding the Marriott reservation on the II confirmation and not using the II confirmation number.   

Over the years I have found the following    

- MVCI customer service will never add the MR number 
- If you call Marriott reservations,  when they try and add the MR, it won't let them right off the bat.  This can be overwritten. If you are a platinum member they do it 90% of the time.  If not it is hit and miss.  
- When you check in they will always add it no matter what.  

I am not a lifetime platinum number but have been one for the last 5 years. 
When I rent my unit and the renter enters his MR number (as he/she should).  They get credit.  Most times the renter doesn't do this but on occasions when they do,   If you call up Marriott  will make a manual adjustment as long as your name stayed on the reservation and the renter was added to it.   They do not take the credit away from the renter.     

Other then making a reservation using points or Marriott bonus weeks, they give night credit for about everything.


----------



## nanceetom (May 11, 2015)

*Question about elite nights on exchanges*

this is the first time this has happened to us.  In April, we had an exchange from Marriott to marriott and received the 7 elite nights.  Last November, we had an accomodation exchange, and received the 7 elinte nights.  In both cases, we called ahead and got our marriott number into the system.  My husband just called to add our number for an accomodation exchange that will take place in one week, and the marriott platnium person said no way can I add your number nor will you get the elite nights unless it's at your home property?  Know I read about this in the past, but as of a few months ago, it was not an issue.  Has this changed?


----------



## bazzap (May 11, 2015)

nanceetom said:


> this is the first time this has happened to us.  In April, we had an exchange from Marriott to marriott and received the 7 elite nights.  Last November, we had an accomodation exchange, and received the 7 elinte nights.  In both cases, we called ahead and got our marriott number into the system.  My husband just called to add our number for an accomodation exchange that will take place in one week, and the marriott platnium person said no way can I add your number nor will you get the elite nights unless it's at your home property?  Know I read about this in the past, but as of a few months ago, it was not an issue.  Has this changed?


I have seen nothing indicating any change and very much hope there is none relating to this.
I would suggest calling again and trying a different agent, perhaps you caught the first one on a bad day?


----------



## SueDonJ (May 11, 2015)

nanceetom said:


> this is the first time this has happened to us.  In April, we had an exchange from Marriott to marriott and received the 7 elite nights.  Last November, we had an accomodation exchange, and received the 7 elinte nights.  In both cases, we called ahead and got our marriott number into the system.  My husband just called to add our number for an accomodation exchange that will take place in one week, and the marriott platnium person said no way can I add your number nor will you get the elite nights unless it's at your home property?  Know I read about this in the past, but as of a few months ago, it was not an issue.  Has this changed?



_(I merged your post into this ongoing thread.)_

Nothing has changed as far as II Exchanges and Getaways being eligible for Elite Night credits, but there's ongoing inconsistency with being able to attach Marriott Rewards Numbers in advance of those stays.  You might find it helpful to take any of the suggestions in this thread but as you'll see, some of us have given up trying.  Instead we simply wait for the pre-arrival email or check-in.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 11, 2015)

I believe everyone's experience on this thread. However, mine has always been seamless-maybe just luck??? I am calling MR Plat line. They attach my MR number within a minute to every II exchange or getaway. 

The only times of difficulty is when I call too soon on an exchange. The week is still in the original II member's name. Call a week later and I am set. 

To me, its a training issue at Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2015)

Mr. Vker said:


> To me, its a training issue at Marriott.



The issue might be though that those having their numbers added are on the wrong end of the training issue. I seems that the procedure may be to not add the MR number to an II exchange. Those reps doing to might not be following the procedure. So if they fix the training issue, perhaps no one will be able to get their MR number added in advance.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 11, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> The issue might be though that those having their numbers added are on the wrong end of the training issue. I seems that the procedure may be to not add the MR number to an II exchange. Those reps doing to might not be following the procedure. So if they fix the training issue, perhaps no one will be able to get their MR number added in advance.



I agree, it's not supposed to be done by any reps and the reason is that the system allows 1) contact/member info sometimes being released to other members and 2) Elite Night credits sometimes being given to an MR member who hasn't actually earned them.  Those are gaping holes!

It doesn't explain why they don't just fix the system to prevent these holes, but it makes it easy to understand why they don't want the reps to do it no matter how forcefully they're asked.


----------



## klpca (May 11, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> ...Elite Night credits sometimes being given to an MR member who hasn't actually earned them....



This. I had already added our MR number to a reservation for last fall then did a late eplus exchange into a different property. I dutifully called Marriott and asked them to delete our number from the first exchange and add it to the second (I just like to be able to see the reservations on the Marriott site.) They added our number to the second reservation but didn't delete it from the first. 

Then I received an email about room preference from the first resort. I called the front desk and told them that we weren't coming and asked them to remove our number. They assured me that they would.

Then we received night credits for both resorts - for the same dates.

I called Marriott after that and told them that we shouldn't have received the nights from resort #1. The rep was absolutely incredulous that I was calling to give the nights credit back. He was cracking up on the phone.  He didn't remove the credit for the nights. So we got double credit. It didn't make any difference to us - we're already gold, so I let it drop at that point. But now I understand why they won't add those numbers until check in.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2015)

klpca said:


> This. I had already added our MR number to a reservation for last fall then did a late eplus exchange into a different property. I dutifully called Marriott and asked them to delete our number from the first exchange and add it to the second (I just like to be able to see the reservations on the Marriott site.) They added our number to the second reservation but didn't delete it from the first.
> 
> Then I received an email about room preference from the first resort. I called the front desk and told them that we weren't coming and asked them to remove our number. They assured me that they would.
> 
> ...



I don't think they can remove a MR number from a reservation. They can edit it at checking and put in a new number. They might be able to remove it at checkin. The phone reps can't remove or edit the number once one is in there. This is why it is a problem. If the person that got that week you gave back to II wanted to add their MR number to the reservation before checkin, they wouldn't have been able to. Once a number is in there, it can't be changed except at checkin. This in lies some of the reasons they don't want to be adding the number to II exchanges.

This is different from home resort reservations. With a home resort reservation, if you cancel, they cancel the reservation. When someone comes along to book the same inventory, they give them a new reservation number. If you deposit a week in to II, they cancel your reservation and deposit a different confirmation number in II. However, once a week is in II that reservation number follows that weekly interval until checkin. Once a MR number is attached, it can't be changed except at checkin. If you cancel or retrade, that same confirmation number becomes available for someone else to trade in to. The confirmation number doesn't change.

It was likely that the person you talked to at the resort couldn't remove the number unless they were actually checking a guest in to the unit. The person that checked in probably didn't have a MR account, thus it never being removed or changed.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 12, 2015)

I experienced the opposite side of that, recently.

I did a last minute exchange.  That evening, I confirmed that the reservation was in my name (searched for reservation by my name, conf# and check-in date) then called Marriott to get my MR# added.  After a brief pause, I was told that there was already someone else's MR# on the reservation, and they couldn't remove or change that.  Only the front desk could change that, at check-in.  I had no problem getting it added at check-in.


----------



## bastroum (May 12, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> I experienced the opposite side of that, recently.
> 
> I did a last minute exchange.  That evening, I confirmed that the reservation was in my name (searched for reservation by my name, conf# and check-in date) then called Marriott to get my MR# added.  After a brief pause, I was told that there was already someone else's MR# on the reservation, and they couldn't remove or change that.  Only the front desk could change that, at check-in.  I had no problem getting it added at check-in.



That's the reason I stopped adding my # to the MR account for exchanges. Once a number is attached they cannot change it. Much easier to do it at check-in.


----------



## tiel (May 12, 2015)

Yes, it is easy to do at checkin.  But, we have a number of stays throughout the year at MVC locations, some at home resorts, some via exchanges.  So it is nice to be able to see all our reservations in one place, marriott.com.  That is why we want our number attached to our exchanges.  Btw, we rarely cancel or retrade our exchanges, so once our number is attached, there are no issues.

Don't know, but maybe it's just a business rule that prohibits the removal of the MR number from an exchange?   If so, can't that be changed?  If they can confirm your identity and MR account, and that you own the reservation, it seems it would be ok to make the change...especially since it can be done at checkin.  This is probably too simplistic, and I'm not aware of the ramifications, but it seems like it's not a big deal to allow the addition or change of the MR number.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 12, 2015)

I believe it's a technical limitation.  The agent was more than willing to do it, but couldn't.


----------



## bastroum (May 12, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> I believe it's a technical limitation.  The agent was more than willing to do it, but couldn't.



That's correct.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2015)

Marriott really should cancel II exchnages that are cancelled or retraded. The problem is that II owns the reservation. When someone cancels and someone else rebooks that week, all II does is send Marriott the new guest name information and Marriott updates their system with that information. Since the MR number is not on file with II, they don't send that data and the old number stays.

Even if II sent the MR number, I don't know if it would be able to override the MR number on file at Marriott.com.

We have only one current exchange, to Custom House, where I added my MR number a almost a year ago. It will be the last one that I do. I am not going to worry about chasing my tail to get it added in the future. We only have a couple ongoing reservations at any given time, so being able to see them on Marriott.com doesn't provide a lot of value. I don't travel for business and I keep track of timeshare reservations using other means. I use TripIt to track all of our trips.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 3, 2015)

I just experienced the fastest time ever adding my MR# to a reservation on the phone. It was about 20 seconds. Previously I had always had to give the number to the rep verbally. Adding more than one resulted in repeating the number. This time the guy had my number already based on the number I was calling from and attached it right away. He asked if I was Mr. "saintsfanfl" and stated my MR# and done


----------



## davidvel (Jun 4, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I just experienced the fastest time ever adding my MR# to a reservation on the phone. It was about 20 seconds. Previously I had always had to give the number to the rep verbally. Adding more than one resulted in repeating the number. This time the guy had my number already based on the number I was calling from and attached it right away. He asked if I was Mr. "saintsfanfl" and stated my MR# and done


With all the complaints about Marriott computer systems, it's pretty amazing that they are tied in with tug and can link up your user name with your reservation! :hysterical:


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 4, 2015)

davidvel said:


> With all the complaints about Marriott computer systems, it's pretty amazing that they are tied in with tug and can link up your user name with your reservation! :hysterical:



I thought it looked better in the forum than Mr. Pickle 

If TUG ever gets that close to mainstream it would clean up the industry better than any legislation ever could.


----------



## NJDave (Jun 5, 2015)

My Marriott rewards number was attached to my upcoming II trade into Myrtle Beach at the end of this month.  I didn't call or do anything to add the rewards number. 

Is this new?  It is the first time it has been added automatically. Although, I usually call in advance to get it added.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 5, 2015)

Have you stayed there before?  Perhaps the resort added it?  I did have that happen with a last minute exchange to Marriott's Ko Olina when I was already on site.


----------



## JoeInMD (Jun 6, 2015)

I recently emailed Marriott to add my MR number to my upcoming reservation at Aruba Ocean Club, they said because II owns the reservation it is not possible to add it until I check in.....


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 7, 2015)

JoeInMD said:


> I recently emailed Marriott to add my MR number to my upcoming reservation at Aruba Ocean Club, they said because II owns the reservation it is not possible to add it until I check in.....



This is only true if someone else's MR was already attached and then they cancelled or retraded. You should be able to check this online by looking up the reservation. Otherwise call the reservation desk and have them add it. 

I have never been told no by the reservation desk, except when another number was already there.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 7, 2015)

JoeInMD said:


> I recently emailed Marriott to add my MR number to my upcoming reservation at Aruba Ocean Club, they said because II owns the reservation it is not possible to add it until I check in.....



I struck out on the email method also. It isn't because they can't add the number (except in rare situations like that which saintsfan mentioned), it is that they won't add it.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 7, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I struck out on the email method also. It isn't because they can't add the number (except in rare situations like that which saintsfan mentioned), it is that they won't add it.



We just went on the Marriott's web site and requested our up coming stays be added. No problems.


----------



## NJDave (Jun 8, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> Have you stayed there before?  Perhaps the resort added it?  I did have that happen with a last minute exchange to Marriott's Ko Olina when I was already on site.



I have stayed at OceanWatch several times on Interval trades so they would have my Marriott rewards number.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> We just went on the Marriott's web site and requested our up coming stays be added. No problems.



So did you send an e-mail through the website? Years ago it was possible after pulling up your reservation to click a link to systematically add the number to the reservation. That link stopped working for a while and then the link was removed all together.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I struck out on the email method also. It isn't because they can't add the number (except in rare situations like that which saintsfan mentioned), it is that they won't add it.



Where the e-mail failed, the Gold Elite reservation line was a success.


----------



## rsackett (Jun 17, 2015)

I have two upcoming MVCI reservations that I got through II.  I called the Guest Services number on my Gold Elite card to see if they would add my MR number.  The agent was able to add one of them but not the other.  This all seems so random.

Ray


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jun 17, 2015)

rsackett said:


> I have two upcoming MVCI reservations that I got through II.  I called the Guest Services number on my Gold Elite card to see if they would add my MR number.  The agent was able to add one of them but not the other.  This all seems so random.
> 
> Ray



Was the one that failed a very recent exchange? I find that sometimes it hasn't worked through the system yet. I have 100% success with Plat line if I wait two weeks after exchange. Less time than that, I hit road blocks.


----------



## rsackett (Jun 17, 2015)

Mr. Vker said:


> Was the one that failed a very recent exchange? I find that sometimes it hasn't worked through the system yet. I have 100% success with Plat line if I wait two weeks after exchange. Less time than that, I hit road blocks.



No it was from February.  I decided to try the Gold Reservations line.  The representative at first said _*"Oh is that a MVCI reservation?  Most times we can't modify those and you will need to call MVCI, but I will give it a try."*_ She was then able to add my MR# to that one as well.  So I am all set now, but I sure do not get what the problem/confusion is.

Ray


----------



## bazzap (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes, it is totally random.
We have 5 Interval exchanges this year.
For 4 of these they added our MR number straight away with no problem at all.
For the 5th I will just have to try a different email contact or phone the Platinum help line.

Sending an email to internet.customer.care@marriott.com always used to work for us.
Now they seem to have started replying with
"The Customer Care team at Marriott Vacations Worldwide will be happy to address your needs and concerns. I forwarded your message to Marriott Vacations Worldwide. You should be hearing from them shortly or you may also contact them directly by using one of the following:......"
then MVWCCRequests@vacationclub.com reply
"Thank you for contacting Marriott Vacations Worldwide Customer Care Department. Your Marriott Rewards number cannot be added to the requested reservation until check-in because your reservation is an Interval International exchange reservation. Please provide your Marriott Rewards number upon check-in to the resort...."

This is total madness!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 17, 2015)

If it's a fairly new exchange, go to Marriott.com's reservation lookup, enter your name, confirmation number and check-in date, and click Find.  If it's already been changed to your name, it'll show up there (and you can try any of the many ways of contacting Marriott to get your MR# added).  If it doesn't show up yet, it hasn't been transferred into your name yet, so there's nothing Marriott can do (yet).  If it's been very long and it still doesn't show up, there might be something wrong.

The only thing I've found that definitely prevents adding your MR# is if someone else has already added their MR# (like if they got an exchange, added their MR#, then cancelled).

Other than that, failure to get the MR# added is just because you've reached someone who either doesn't want to, doesn't know how to, or thinks they aren't supposed to.  In that case, just try again with someone else.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 17, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> If it's a fairly new exchange, go to Marriott.com's reservation lookup, enter your name, confirmation number and check-in date, and click Find.  If it's already been changed to your name, it'll show up there (and you can try any of the many ways of contacting Marriott to get your MR# added). ...



That is a very good point Michael.
My latest exchange did come through no more than a week ago.
It does show up in my name via the method you suggest and it was only this morning that I received the email saying they could not add my MR number.
I guess it is just possible that it was only changed to my name today, although that is probably unlikely.
It does give me encouragement when now trying the other contact points.
One other interesting thing I noticed on the reservation is that it shows
(7 nights, BULK DEPOSIT MINI) and it is for 31st October, so it looks like in this case bulk deposits are coming through just over 4 months ahead of check in date.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 17, 2015)

It could be a total coincidence and the Interval exchange reservation really had just been changed to my name today, but I sent an email to Marriott UK Customer Care today requesting my MR number be added.
Lo and behold, it was done almost immediately with a new confirmation email and a personal email asking how else they could help me.
Now that is what I do call excellent service.


----------



## marisajo (Jun 17, 2015)

I just called the platinum line with my reservation and she added it to my rewards account no problem.


----------



## l0410z (Jul 7, 2015)

As a normal course of action, I try and add my MR number into any II exchange or getaway when they are first booked.   I am 50/50 on being successful and the reason I do it is to see the reservation in my online account.    An interesting thing recently happened.   I exchanged 2 non Marriott banked weeks into  consecutive week stays at the Surf Club.  Circumstances required me to cancel and re-trade one and the other I let my brother-in-law and his wife use. I actually switched it to their name as not to have a problem.  

a few days after the first week was over, I noticed 7 nights were added to my night stays.   I looked at the reservation for the second week that was in my account and it showed the name of my brother-in-law and had in progress.   After it was over, I did not get credit for that stay.  

 The credit rules as stated requires the MR member to occupy the room to get credit so I should not have gotten credit for either.   This was the first time this has happened so I was curious and willing to loose the 7 nights in order to understand what happened.  I found the II confirmation send for the first week, copied the MR reservation number and called Marriott.   It appears that the Marriott reservation stays with the unit no matter how many times II confirms that week. Since my number was added, unless the new occupant adds their own MR number during check in or out,  my MR number stayed with the record.   The MR reservation actually had the new name and my number.   My bother-in-law is not a Marriott member so my MR number stayed in the record also.  The Marriott person said this is the reason exchanges (or getaways) are not suppose to have the MR number put in until check in.    

I asked the person from Marriott Rewards why would one go through not the other.  I was told that it should have been caught by the resort both times and if not the resort, an automated process.  He didn't know what happened to allow it to pass both checks.  I was going into this expecting the night credits to be taken away but he did not.

I asked if I rent out my week that I own, do I still get credit.  I know the answer was no but I asked the question anyway.  The answer was no.  I rent my HHI unit frequently and I have always gotten credit.  In my rental agreement, I put in the MR number will not be replaced.   As of now, no one has replaced my number.  Not sure why I get the nights credit but I won't complain. I didn't ask him to look into this.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 7, 2015)

l0410z said:


> ... I asked if I rent out my week that I own, do I still get credit.  I know the answer was no but I asked the question anyway.  The answer was no.  I rent my HHI unit frequently and I have always gotten credit.  In my rental agreement, I put in the MR number will not be replaced.   As of now, no one has replaced my number.  Not sure why I get the nights credit but I won't complain. I didn't ask him to look into this.



You're not the first TUGger to say that your rental agreements include something about MR Numbers not being changed by the renters.  Be aware, Marriott is under no obligation to abide by the terms of any rental agreements between you as the owner and your renters.  The front desk will make the change if a renter requests to have his/her MR Number attached to the stay at check-in, and you'll have no recourse through Marriott.


----------



## l0410z (Jul 7, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> You're not the first TUGger to say that your rental agreements include something about MR Numbers not being changed by the renters.  Be aware, Marriott is under no obligation to abide by the terms of any rental agreements between you as the owner and your renters.  The front desk will make the change if a renter requests to have his/her MR Number attached to the stay at check-in, and you'll have no recourse through Marriott.



The rules are clear and if I did not get credit, I would  not complaint.  I put this in the rental agreement more as a request to the renter.


----------



## pspercy (Jul 20, 2015)

Old thread but .............

I tried what's recommended, an email to  _Customer.care@vacationclub.com_ last night.

This morning I had a reply, from _MVWCCRequests@vacationclub.com_:

_Dear Mr. xxxxx,


Thank you for contacting Marriott Vacations Worldwide Customer Care Department. Your Marriott Rewards number cannot be added to the requested reservation until check-in because your reservation is an Interval International exchange reservation. Please provide your Marriott Rewards number upon check-in to the resort.

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance.


Sincerely,

 xxxxxxxxx_

What's your experience recently?


----------



## rpk113 (Jul 20, 2015)

I called the Gold Line yesterday..  no issues, added right away..  There are alot of lazy folks in Marriott Customer Service.  It clearly can be done, they just choose not too..


----------



## davidvel (Jul 20, 2015)

rpk113 said:


> I called the Gold Line yesterday..  no issues, added right away..  There are alot of lazy folks in Marriott Customer Service.  It clearly can be done, they just choose not too..


From most people's experience, its the opposite. Due to issues with II confirmations, and the inability to "unattach" the MR number if the exchange is cancelled or changed, the policy is to not add them to II exchanges. But many agents still do.


----------



## rpk113 (Jul 20, 2015)

If you wait 1-2 days after the confirmation PDF comes, there should be no issues as long as the names match.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 20, 2015)

rpk113 said:


> If you wait 1-2 days after the confirmation PDF comes, there should be no issues as long as the names match.



Like David says, there can still be issues no matter which method you try.  According to MVW execs none of the reps are supposed to do it because of the IT system's limitations and the problems that result from II-designated intervals having their usage changed subsequent to an MR number being attached to them.  All of the reps don't follow that directive, obviously, but if you get one who refuses to attach the number then you're actually talking to one who is processing correctly.


----------



## oldman (Jul 20, 2015)

I recently stayed at KoOlina and had two weeks both with my MR# on them. They are only crediting me with one of the weeks as a "stay." Anyone have this issue before? It's nice to get the "nights stayed" credited for Platinum purposes.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 20, 2015)

oldman said:


> I recently stayed at KoOlina and had two weeks both with my MR# on them. They are only crediting me with one of the weeks as a "stay." Anyone have this issue before? It's nice to get the "nights stayed" credited for Platinum purposes.



If the weeks were consecutive you should get Elite Night credits for all 14 nights.  If they were concurrent, only 7 nights.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 20, 2015)

oldman said:


> I recently stayed at KoOlina and had two weeks both with my MR# on them. They are only crediting me with one of the weeks as a "stay." Anyone have this issue before? It's nice to get the "nights stayed" credited for Platinum purposes.


Do you have any overlap?

Back in May, I had three weeks.  There was a one day overlap between two of the weeks.  They put my MR# on all three.  I automatically got credit for two.  I had to call (Platinum Customer Service) to get credit for 6 nights of the third stay.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think we have come full circle. Where the phones weren't working, people turned to the customer care email. Now that doesn't seem to work, and calling Marriott Rewards seems to be working.

It does seem that MVCI official policy is to not add a MR number to an II exchange confirmed reservation.


----------



## bazzap (Jul 20, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> Do you have any overlap?
> 
> Back in May, I had three weeks.  There was a one day overlap between two of the weeks.  They put my MR# on all three.  I automatically got credit for two.  I had to call (Platinum Customer Service) to get credit for 6 nights of the third stay.


It really does seem to be pot luck at times.
Last year, I had a one night overlap on one of our trips and got 2 nights credit for the overlap night.
I have no idea how or why, but I was not going to complain.


----------



## jpc763 (Aug 3, 2015)

I used an AC to book Marriott Streamside at Vail - Evergreen building.  I checked online with my confirmation number and it showed the reservation.  I called the gold line and they were able to add my MR number.

What I found is that these units "do not participate in the MR program" and therefore I do not earn MR points or Elite Night Credit.

That is a bummer.  Anybody know why a few resorts don't participate?


----------



## rpk113 (Aug 3, 2015)

jpc763 said:


> I used an AC to book Marriott Streamside at Vail - Evergreen building.  I checked online with my confirmation number and it showed the reservation.  I called the gold line and they were able to add my MR number.
> 
> What I found is that these units "do not participate in the MR program" and therefore I do not earn MR points or Elite Night Credit.
> 
> That is a bummer.  Anybody know why a few resorts don't participate?



You get stay credit usually, and points for any incidentals.  But you dont get points for the "room rate"


----------



## bazzap (Aug 3, 2015)

I can't explain the rationale, but the MR Ts & Cs confirm the non participating locations.
Check out Section 11, especially 11p for MVC locations
http://www.marriott.co.uk/rewards/terms/default.mi


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 3, 2015)

rpk113 said:


> You get stay credit usually, and points for any incidentals.  But you dont get points for the "room rate"



No, there are a few MVC resorts which don't participate in the Marriott Rewards program so no Elite Night or MRP credits are given.  From the t&c's at Barry's link above:


> 11. ... p. Members may earn Points or Miles and may redeem Points at participating Marriott hotel brands and Ritz-Carlton hotels:
> ...
> Marriott Vacation® Club International - all locations except:
> 
> ...



What's interesting is that Barry's marriott.com "English - UK and Ireland" page lists these but the "English - US and Canada" page that used to read the same was revised on 4/29/15 to read:


> 11. The following locations do not provide Elite Membership benefits under the Elite Program: Renaissance Naruto Hotel and Renaissance Okinawa Resort.
> 
> 12. Participating locations outside the U.S. may provide alternative services and benefits to the Elite Membership benefits set forth in these Program Rules, depending on local law and policy.



Another interesting thing is that the page in effect on 7/12/13 also listed _"The Buckingham, Macau, China"_ as non-participating but it's no longer on either page. 

jpc, I believe that the Vail exceptions have something to do with the fact that at one time there were two other buildings at Vail that also came under the MVC umbrella but their owners voted Marriott out as the Management Company.  Whatever the agreement that was reached at the time with the remaining three buildings, that was when they stopped participating in the Marriott Rewards program.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 3, 2015)

Susan
The Marriott Vacation Club at The Buckingham, Macau, China closed.
Unfortunately, it never actually really took off as an MVC resort.
I am not absolutely certain, but I believe it May be linked to the 2015 opening of Marriott and Ritz Carlton hotel suites in Macau.
http://news.marriott.com/2012/04/ma...ce-the-ritz-carlton-and-jw-marriott-hote.html


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 3, 2015)

bazzap said:


> Susan
> The Marriott Vacation Club at The Buckingham, Macau, China closed.
> Unfortunately, it never actually really took off as an MVC resort.
> I am not absolutely certain, but I believe it May be linked to the 2015 opening of Marriott and Ritz Carlton hotel suites in Macau.
> http://news.marriott.com/2012/04/ma...ce-the-ritz-carlton-and-jw-marriott-hote.html



Ah, that explains that.    Thank you!


----------



## l0410z (Aug 4, 2015)

Deleted Post


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 24, 2015)

I just called the Platinum line (as I usually do) to add my MR# to an II exchange.  Met a little resistance, but got it added just fine.

Me: I'd like to add my MR# to a reservation
Agent: You're better off doing that when you arrive.  (I don't feel like doing it.)
Me: I'd rather do it in advance so I can see it in my account and so I don't forget.
Agent: What's the reservation number?
Me: (Gives him the reservation number.)
Agent: I'm not sure I can do that. (I don't know how.)
Me: Why's that?
Agent: It's not a hotel reservation.  It's your Marriott Vacation Club.
Me: I've never had any problems adding my MR# before.
Agent: Did it not let you add it when you made the reservation? (Why am I haven't to do this.)
Me: It doesn't give you the option.  You have to call and add it after you have the reservation.
Agent: Oh, okay.
(Reservation appears on my account.)

Thought I might have to call back and try again for a bit...


----------



## hangloose (Mar 15, 2016)

bazzap said:


> Yes, it is totally random.
> We have 5 Interval exchanges this year.
> For 4 of these they added our MR number straight away with no problem at all.
> For the 5th I will just have to try a different email contact or phone the Platinum help line.
> ...



This exact situation with the exact same text occurred to me today when trying to add my MR account to my 4 II exchanges at MVC resorts.  Result was a denial to add my MR account via Marriott support as well as MVC customer care.  Disappointing.  All I want to do is add my MR number so it is linked to my account and I can see my Upcoming Reservations.   Not sure I understand why they will not add, forcing me to add at check-in? I see very little difference.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 15, 2016)

hangloose said:


> This exact situation with the exact same text occurred to me today when trying to add my MR account to my 4 II exchanges at MVC resorts.  Result was a denial to add my MR account via Marriott support as well as MVC customer care.  Disappointing.  All I want to do is add my MR number so it is linked to my account and I can see my Upcoming Reservations.   Not sure I understand why they will not add, forcing me to add at check-in? I see very little difference.



Some reps don't think it can be added because it actually cannot be added to all reservations. The reason is because once a rewards number has been added it cannot be changed or replaced. The reservation has to be cancelled and then rebooked with the new number added. Only MVCI can cancel and rebook.

In any case, if no MR number is on the reservation an MR rep can certainly add it. I always call the Marriott reservations line (*Not* MVCI) and every once in a while the rep will say they don't think they can but I get them to try and it works. I have added my number to about 70 reservations with almost no difficulty.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 15, 2016)

I didn't have an issue with a couple reservations a couple months ago by calling the main Marriott Reservation line. I have been unsuccessful with the email lately. I also have a couple other reservations that I haven't bothered to call about yet.


----------



## curbysplace (Mar 16, 2016)

Here's how it worked successfully again for me: 
1-starting late last Sunday night 3/9/16, I called Marriott Rewards number on back of CC; the rep saw my Marriott Reservation number but said she couldn't add the res to my list of upcoming reservations; told me to call MVCI when they are open Monday am
2-called MVCI Monday am & the rep said she could not add the reservation to my Upcoming Reservations and that I had to call Marriott Rewards
3-immediately called Marriott Rewards; the rep saw my reservation number and at first said he couldn't do it; I said that MR has done it in the past
4-the rep put me on hold & a minute later came back saying he added the reservation to my list
5-within seconds my II reservation showed up on my list, I received the Marriott confirmation email & of course it now shows my MR number


----------



## hajjah (Mar 21, 2016)

Has something changed recently?  I sent an email to two different email addresses requesting to have my II reservation added to my Marriott Rewards account.  Both replies were that I would have to wait until checkin to have the reservation number added.  When I'm on the Marriott website, I can put in the reservation number to see the unit, but it's not included in the upcoming reservations.  Am I missing something?  The last time I requested this was back in November for our stay at the Marriott Newport Coast Beach Resort.  Our next vacation is at the Aruba Surf Club in May.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2016)

hajjah said:


> Has something changed recently?  I sent an email to two different email addresses requesting to have my II reservation added to my Marriott Rewards account.  Both replies were that I would have to wait until checkin to have the reservation number added.  When I'm on the Marriott website, I can put in the reservation number to see the unit, but it's not included in the upcoming reservations.  Am I missing something?  The last time I requested this was back in November for our stay at the Marriott Newport Coast Beach Resort.  Our next vacation is at the Aruba Surf Club in May.



I found the email address stopped working a while back. I now call the Gold reservation line and it usually gets it done. Though for two new reservations I currently have, I won't bother until I checkin. Adding the number ahead of time only does one thing for us, that is makes it show up online. That isn't worth the trouble now.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks for the update.  I'll just wait until check in.


----------



## pchung6 (Jun 26, 2016)

so if it does not make any different to add MR # now or when I check in, I don't bother to call now, it seems doesn't worth the hassle.  

Will I get the same Gold treatment if I call to add now? or I will get the same room or chance to upgrade, or welcome bonus when I only add MR# check in?


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 26, 2016)

pchung6 said:


> so if it does not make any different to add MR # now or when I check in, I don't bother to call now, it seems doesn't worth the hassle.
> 
> Will I get the same Gold treatment if I call to add now? or I will get the same room or chance to upgrade, or welcome bonus when I only add MR# check in?



I suspect that if it gets added and the resort sees your Elite status + Marriott ownership, they may assign you a better room.  It is a long story - too long to type but I have personal experience that points me in that direction - (You can get that story in my review for Marriott Ko Olina for my Dec 2015 stay).


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 26, 2016)

pchung6 said:


> so if it does not make any different to add MR # now or when I check in, I don't bother to call now, it seems doesn't worth the hassle.
> 
> Will I get the same Gold treatment if I call to add now? or I will get the same room or chance to upgrade, or welcome bonus when I only add MR# check in?



There is no welcome bonus for Gold like there is for Platinum. There are also no upgrades at MVCI properties. Elite status might help you get a better villa placement. But I think that has more to do with ownership status and if you are exchanging back in to your home resort than MR elite status.


----------



## icydog (Jun 28, 2016)

I am a MVCI Executive Member and a Marriott Rewards Platinum member. 
I am staying at the Fairway Villas in Galloway, NJ right now. 

I did get the building I requested, I got the floor I requested, but I didn't get the room, way in the back, as I requested. I figured, in the height of the very short season here-- that was pretty good.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for the tips on this. I just called and they added my number to a trade I recently made. Didn't take long in this instance. I do like to have our reservations reflected online, so this helped.

Mike


----------



## pchung6 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's help.  I just called and added the II/Marriott reservation # to my Marriott Rewards account.  It took only 1 minute to add and reservation is on my Marriott account.


----------



## Superchief (Jul 5, 2016)

I've definitely seen an increasing problem in getting my reservation added to MR account, and have had problems getting my points and nights credit even when my MR # shows on my MVC receipt. Since I am lifetime platinum I haven't really pushed the issue. Here are recent examples:

Stayed at MCV in March on II exchange. I contacted Marriott in advance to add number to reservation, but it never showed up on my MR account reservation. At check, I confirmed again that MR number was on reservation. When I checked out, the MR number was on receipt and I had about $100 in resort charges that should qualify for MR points. I never received MR points, platinum bonus points or nights credit to my MR accounts. I sent follow up email to GM at MCV and never received response. I am becoming less impressed with management at this resort, but that is another issue.

I recently made two DC point reservations for MVC resorts next year. My MR # is on my account profile and shows up in my MVC confirmations. However, neither reservation shows up in my MR account for upcoming reservations, and I was unable to add it via Marriott website. Previously, I only had problems with II exchanges, but all DC point and owned week reservations always showed up on MR website. There is definitely a problem in the coordination between the two. I'm not sure whether it is an IT issue, or that Marriott is just distancing itself from MVC.


----------



## normab (Jul 20, 2016)

I thought I would update this thread with my experience this evening. I too have found that perseverance is what works. I had two exchanges from interval for this fall, that were confirmed a while ago.   I decided to try my luck tonight by calling the platinum line, and it took 3 calls to get it updated.  

 The first person was adamant about the fact that they could not do it and I had to call Marriott vacation club. No negotiation.  The second person told me they were going to ask if they could do it, they were worried they would screw up the reservation, and I said "well can you just try it?"  They told me they were going to but then they just hung up on me. Really?  This is how we treat our platinum members. 

The third time was a charm. She told me she wasn't sure if it would take it or if she would get an error message but she said she would try and she was able to update both of them.  

I will never understand why it's such a problem. I can't believe that Marriott has such a restrictive system that it can't be changed once it's been added, and since we have benefits based on our levels at check-in, why would they not allow us to update them ahead of time.  

So the game continues.  Tenacity is key.


----------



## LisaH (May 18, 2018)

Has anyone got elite night stay credits at MVCI Bangkok Empire Place? I canceled my Marriott hotel stays to book an II getaway at this place. Then I was told by Empire Place that they do not participate in Marriott Reward Program. I’m pretty bummed


----------



## bazzap (May 18, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Has anyone got elite night stay credits at MVCI Bangkok Empire Place? I canceled my Marriott hotel stays to book an II getaway at this place. Then I was told by Empire Place that they do not participate in Marriott Reward Program. I’m pretty bummed


Unfortunately, this has always been an exclusion in the MR Ts & Cs
https://www.marriott.co.uk/rewards/terms/default.mi
Marriott Vacation Club® - all locations except:
47 Park Street - Marriott Grand Residence Club, UK
Marriott's Bangkok Empire Place, Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## LisaH (May 18, 2018)

Bummer. I was hoping to capture 7-night stay credits. Instead, I will lose three days worth of hotel credit, and the II booking is non-cancellable. Should have checked before confirming. At least the price is comparable...


----------



## ann824 (May 21, 2018)

You can now add your marriott number to your reservation online.  I just did it to one a couple of weeks ago, you just click edit your reservation and there is a place to add your number.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 21, 2018)

ann824 said:


> You can now add your marriott number to your reservation online.  I just did it to one a couple of weeks ago, you just click edit your reservation and there is a place to add your number.


Was this a MVC reservation. An owner, DC reservation or II exchange? I recall this was possible many years ago, but the functionality was removed. If this is possible again, it would be great!


----------



## VacationForever (May 21, 2018)

ann824 said:


> You can now add your marriott number to your reservation online.  I just did it to one a couple of weeks ago, you just click edit your reservation and there is a place to add your number.



From marriott.com ressie screen?


----------



## ann824 (May 21, 2018)

Yes, when you look up reservation online, there is a place to edit reservation and then add your number. It was an interval exchange.


----------



## VacationForever (May 21, 2018)

ann824 said:


> Yes, when you look up reservation online, there is a place to edit reservation and then add your number. It was an interval exchange.


I went to Marriott.com and search reservation.  Found the reservation with my name on it but I cannot find a place to add my number.


----------



## bazzap (May 21, 2018)

Me neither.
I can search on marriott.com using the Marriott Reservation Number from my Interval Exchange Certificate and whilst I do find the Reservstion details in my name there is no option to edit this to add my MR number.


----------



## ann824 (May 21, 2018)

I did it twice. I added one to mine and the other one to my son in laws account for an exchange I gave them. I hope it wasn't a fluke that has now gone away. I don't have anything to test it with now.  The nights were also credited to my account. The reservation showed up in my reservations immediately after I did it.  I clicked on modify your reservation.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 21, 2018)

Looks like it worked for me. I just added my number to an II exchange for September at the Surf Club. When you search manually for the reservation, you will see a small Edit link beside your name where is "Reservation For:" on the right. I clicked that and there was a place to enter my MR Number.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 21, 2018)

It looks like you can also change the name on the reservation perhaps?


----------



## VacationForever (May 21, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Looks like it worked for me. I just added my number to an II exchange for September at the Surf Club. When you search manually for the reservation, you will see a small Edit link beside your name where is "Reservation For:" on the right. I clicked that and there was a place to enter my MR Number.View attachment 6733


I don't have an Edit link next to my name.


----------



## MabelP (May 21, 2018)

I don't either.


----------



## davidvel (May 21, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Looks like it worked for me. I just added my number to an II exchange for September at the Surf Club. When you search manually for the reservation, you will see a small Edit link beside your name where is "Reservation For:" on the right. I clicked that and there was a place to enter my MR Number.View attachment 6733


Worked for me just like you describe. I was logged in if that matters for those that it didn't work for.

ETA: I clicked on My Reservations>>View Reservations>>Search Reservations (box)


----------



## VacationForever (May 21, 2018)

I logged in... does not have the "Edit" next to my name.  I tried on both my laptop and tablet.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 21, 2018)

davidvel said:


> Worked for me just like you describe. I was logged in if that matters for those that it didn't work for.
> 
> ETA: I clicked on My Reservations>>View Reservations>>Search Reservations (box)


It showed for me both not logged in and logged in. I started out not logged in but had to log in to get my MR number to type in to the box.


----------



## GetawaysRus (May 21, 2018)

What browser are you using?  What operating system?  Computer or phone?

I tried Chrome, Microsoft Edge, and Firefox (all for Windows 10) on my desktop PC.  I don't see an Edit option in any of these.

I also don't see "Edit Dates" or "Edit Room."


----------



## dioxide45 (May 21, 2018)

I am on Chrome using a Mac.


----------



## GetawaysRus (May 21, 2018)

So is it possible that this feature is only available if you're using a Mac?  Any PC users out there who can get to this feature?


----------



## bazzap (May 22, 2018)

I will try on my Mac later, but on my iPad using Safari I see a display very similar to dioxide45 but crucially without the Edit option.
(I tried with marriott.co.uk and marriott.com - for some reason these work differently, but neither offers an Edit option)


----------



## ann824 (May 22, 2018)

I used chrome on my computer. It is not a Mac.


----------



## VacationForever (May 22, 2018)

I used Chrome and Microsoft Edge on MS OS (Windows 10), and an Android Tablet, they all do not have the "Edit" button.


----------



## Fasttr (May 22, 2018)

I'm using Windows 10 with Chrome at home and Windows 7 Pro with IE 11 at work and I have the edit button using both methods.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 22, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> I'm using Windows 10 with Chrome at home and Windows 7 Pro with IE 11 at work and I have the edit button using both methods.


You're part of the cool kids club now!


----------



## VacationForever (May 22, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> You're part of the cool kids club now!


I am not feeling the love.


----------



## davidvel (May 23, 2018)

This doesn't seem to have anything to do with the OS or browser choice. My trade was clearly a Marriott deposit (with an H in front of the room code). Anyone else?


----------



## VacationForever (May 23, 2018)

davidvel said:


> This doesn't seem to have anything to do with the OS or browser choice. My trade was clearly a Marriott deposit (with an H in front of the room code). Anyone else?


Mine is TOVI (Marriott's Newport Coast).

Is H in front = Developer deposit for all Marriott resorts?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2018)

davidvel said:


> This doesn't seem to have anything to do with the OS or browser choice. My trade was clearly a Marriott deposit (with an H in front of the room code). Anyone else?


That could be it. Our trade was in to unit code HZZZG and I was able to add my number. So perhaps the developer deposits can be modified in this way where the owner deposits can't? You could be on to something.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Mine is TOVI (Marriott's Newport Coast).
> 
> Is H in front = Developer deposit for all Marriott resorts?


This is from the Marriott II Unit Codes thread FAQ in post #1

_*What do the D and/or H mean at the beginning of Marriott II Unit Codes that have five characters?*
The best we have been able to determine is the following; D indicates that the inventory came from a Marriott DC points bulk bank and H indicates the inventory came from a weeks Marriott based bulk bank. Four character Marriott II Unit Codes indicate the inventory came from an owner deposit._


----------



## ann824 (May 29, 2018)

Mine both had the H in front of them. I wish we could do that with all of them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 21, 2018)

We had a recent II exchange in to the Aruba Surf Club not yet post. I haven't opened a missing stay request yet, but my MR number was attached to the reservation and I was able to see the reservation in my MR account for many months before travel. I had actually attached the MR number online using the edit option from post #135. I did confirm on check in that my number was still attached. I am sure there will be a fight to get the nights credited. Not a lot of points since we only spent a few dollars in the Marketplace.

I did also have to open a missing stay request for a StarOption stay at Sheraton Vistana Villages and that night and points have yet to post.


----------



## Superchief (Sep 21, 2018)

I stayed at Ritz Vacation Club in Vail labor day week using points. Although I know I won't get MR points, we are supposed to get night credits and they haven't yet posted. Although I am Lifetime Platinum, I still want to get the night credits so I can qualify for the Suite night award. I am also skeptical I will get the credits and dread contacting MR to try to get them. I still haven't gotten my Marriott credit card 15 night credits or certificate and previously got them in Sept.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 24, 2018)

I had a reservation into Crystal Shores this summer that allowed edit but simply would not save any changes at all. It was an "H" deposit but like others have stated I have plenty of other H deposit reservations that I could modify. It is the only II reservation that I have not been able to modify in about 70 reservations, including another at Crystal Shores. I called and a rep couldn't modify it either. I had no trouble adding it at check-in and getting the nights and points post checkout.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Sep 24, 2018)

We stayed at Barony Beach Club in August.  My MR was linked to the reservation, which was an II exchange.  I received several thousand MR points from our stay, but no nights.  I called yesterday, Sunday, and was told the MR system showed the stay, but it was documented as an incidental stay, which means we did not pay for the stay through Marriott.  When I explained how we went, through the II exchange, she said the system does not provide enough details about what an II exchange means, but that they would not do anything for me about the nights credit.  I was told that I needed to contact MVC to see if they could somehow get the stay documented as a normal paid stay, instead of an incidental stay.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 25, 2018)

Over the summer I had a stay at Custom House via II AC. MR# was given at check-in.   The nights didn't show, I filled out the missing nights form.

1st response:   was sorry that rate code does not provide night credits and when on to say something about military rates.

I email back and explained it was and II exchange and if they looked at my history they could see the stay the summer before at the same resort gave night credits.

2nd response:   apologies for the oversite and the night were given.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 25, 2018)

Superchief said:


> I stayed at Ritz Vacation Club in Vail labor day week using points. Although I know I won't get MR points, we are supposed to get night credits and they haven't yet posted. Although I am Lifetime Platinum, I still want to get the night credits so I can qualify for the Suite night award. I am also skeptical I will get the credits and dread contacting MR to try to get them. I still haven't gotten my Marriott credit card 15 night credits or certificate and previously got them in Sept.


I never did get my 15 nights this year because (as I was told when I called) I had upgraded my Marriott Visa a month or two before the 15 nights were scheduled to post, and they claimed I had to start over with the new upgraded card, with my first 15 nights posting in 2019.  It makes little sense to me (especially since I did get my annual free night a month after upgrading), but I didn't pursue it because I am Lifetime Platinum Premier and this year I won't have the 50 nights required for suite awards even with those 15 nights.


----------



## Superchief (Oct 4, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> I never did get my 15 nights this year because (as I was told when I called) I had upgraded my Marriott Visa a month or two before the 15 nights were scheduled to post, and they claimed I had to start over with the new upgraded card, with my first 15 nights posting in 2019.  It makes little sense to me (especially since I did get my annual free night a month after upgrading), but I didn't pursue it because I am Lifetime Platinum Premier and this year I won't have the 50 nights required for suite awards even with those 15 nights.


I just received my 15 nights credit for the MR Visa and my 1 night certificate (25k pts max). However, management at the Ritz Residence Club in Vail informed me that they do not participate in MR rewards program at all, including giving nights stayed credits for DC points reservations. I know that I read in either Marriott's or MVC T&C that Ritz Residence Clubs do provide nights credits, but now I have to find confirmation of this and send it to the Ritz management.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 5, 2018)

Superchief said:


> I just received my 15 nights credit for the MR Visa and my 1 night certificate (25k pts max). However, management at the Ritz Residence Club in Vail informed me that they do not participate in MR rewards program at all, including giving nights stayed credits for DC points reservations. I know that I read in either Marriott's or MVC T&C that Ritz Residence Clubs do provide nights credits, but now I have to find confirmation of this and send it to the Ritz management.


Ritz Carlton Vail never used to participate in Marriott Rewards.  I have not checked for 3-4 years, however, so it may have changed.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 5, 2018)

MichaelColey said:


> I just linked three last week.
> 
> First call: We can't do that.
> 
> ...



Ditto, We did the same process last week and it worked. Just liked MichaelColey  have stated.

We added two (2) reservations.


----------



## ira g (Oct 5, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Ditto, We did the same process last week and it worked. Just liked MichaelColey  have stated.
> 
> We added two (2) reservations.


The easiest way to add an II reservation to your MR account is to log onto your MR account. Then use your II reservation number from your II confirmation and enter that number as you lookup confirmation. When the reservation comes up just add your MR # and you will automatically receive an e-mail from Marriott as well as it will be listed on your MR account under my trips. Did it this AM without speaking to a MR rep. Usually you have to wait a day or two before doing this action after reservation is made.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 5, 2018)

ira g said:


> The easiest way to add an II reservation to your MR account is to log onto your MR account. Then use your II reservation number from your II confirmation and enter that number as you lookup confirmation. When the reservation comes up just add your MR # and you will automatically receive an e-mail from Marriott as well as it will be listed on your MR account under my trips. Did it this AM without speaking to a MR rep. Usually you have to wait a day or two before doing this action after reservation is made.



This. No need to ever call anymore. Adding is self service online. If you can’t add it online neither can they by calling.

That said, I do believe all the self service editing will be short lived. It enables booking on Marriott.com and then selling the reservation and changing the name. I doubt this was their intention, but would easily be done. Furthermore the new name shows on the reservation incorrectly as the owner of the rewards account. The Hotel has no readily available ability to be able to see that the person on the reservation is not the rewards status member. I’ve seen this multiple times by booking rooms for myself and co-workers for business trips. I change the names on each of the rooms so they can check in independently. Everyone checking in is each recognized as Platinum Elite. I don’t see this confusion continuing forever.


----------



## bazzap (Oct 6, 2018)

For anyone who may be unsure when doing this, it is the Reservation Number (a Marriott number) not the Confirmation Number (an Interval number) on the Interval certificate which you need to enter in your Marriott account.
This is a very useful facility, which I really hope they do find a way to keep for genuine reasons.


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Just tried it, and it worked perfectly.

While I've never had problems before using email to get my MR# attached, doing it online was fast, easy, and immediate.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2018)

Even if you get the MR number attached, you still need to verify that they actually post. I used the online system to add my MR number to our Aruba Surf Club reservation and the stay never posted. I was able to get it taken care of after opening a missing stay request.


----------



## bazzap (Oct 6, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Even if you get the MR number attached, you still need to verify that they actually post. I used the online system to add my MR number to our Aruba Surf Club reservation and the stay never posted. I was able to get it taken care of after opening a missing stay request.


This seems to be a very resort related issue.
Some of our resorts always post, whether our MR number is there from the start or added later.
One resort often needs us to submit a missing stay request, whenever out MR number is there.


----------



## mav (Oct 7, 2018)

I can't seem to find the post that explains how to add the rewards number online. Can someone please tell me how to add it? Thank you in advance


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 7, 2018)

Check out Post #165 and you should be all set.



.


----------



## mav (Oct 7, 2018)

Timetraveler Thank you very much for the info.  It has now been added


----------

